# Arromanche ACSI site



## Barts (Apr 16, 2007)

Can anyone recommend a good Acsi site near Arromanche . Also a good campsite near Calais, just for one night.

Regards Barts


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

municipal site at Arromanches

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1450


----------



## Barts (Apr 16, 2007)

Have you stayed at this site Mike , we are taking our 15year old Grandson for a few days so need good washroom facilicties (not skanky toilets) his words not mine.

Kind regards Barts


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

no, but seems good enough - municpals are normally good value, with OK but not luxurious facilities. :wink:


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

I stopped there for a couple of nights in 2010 and as far as I can remember they were good, if they had been poor I'm sure I would have remembered.

Charlie


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Barts said:


> Have you stayed at this site Mike , we are taking our 15year old Grandson for a few days so need good washroom facilicties (not skanky toilets) his words not mine.
> 
> Kind regards Barts


Hi Barts

Have you used the link which Mike posted yet?

The facilities are mentioned on there, and it appears there was a new toilet block in 2008, which presumably will be still OK.

BTW - I would write to the Pope and claim a miracle if my 15 year old grandson was *that *keen to wash!! :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

There is an Acsi site close by that takes the card....

Campsite Reine Mathilde ***
route de Ste Honorine
14400 Etreham/Bayeux (Basse-Normandie)


Bob


----------



## Barts (Apr 16, 2007)

*Arromanche Acsi site*

Hi all thanks for that, yes did look on web site, decided to stay we think at Reine Mathilde having stayed there before, a nice site toilets in a converted barn perhaps it will have holy water suitable for Grandson!!

Kind regards

Barts


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

There are two very accessible sites in Calais and a quieter one just on the Calais side of Wissant, which is about 8 miles away to the west.

Within Calais, after exiting the dock, keep heading to the right and go beyond the lighthouse. One is on the harbour front overlooking the boats and the other is on the 'Basin' which you will have passed (on your left) when going to the harbour site. They are both around 7€ and the same ticket is usable in either Aire. The 'Basin' used to be free and is now less attractive, being without any facilities. You can however park very large vehicles there and even the odd caravan turns up.
Alan


----------



## scept1c (May 10, 2005)

Hi Barts, we have stayed at an ACSI site at 17 rue du Général Moulton
14750 St. Aubin-sur-Mer (Basse-Normandie)
N 49° 19' 33.2" W 0° 23' 25.7"
I don't think it's too far from Arromanches. Period when ACSI card is accepted: 8/4-2/7 2/9-25/9 at €15 per night.

It's a site which is part of a group called Yellow and they're generally very good standard. They have good swimming pools with slides etc and lots of facilities for children, they also have bars and restaurants. They usually have quite a few English customers who go there for a week or two to stay in the chalets. Toilet facilities are usually very good.

If you go there outside the ACSI discount periods you may be charged in excess of €35 per night.

There is another ACSI site a bit closer to Arromanches at Campsite Le Havre de Bernières **** chemin de Quintefeuille
14990 Bernières-sur-Mer (Basse-Normandie) near Courseulles-sur-Mer
N 49° 19' 56.4" W 0° 25' 40.9" 
Period when card is accepted: 1/4-2/7 31/8-31/10 at €15 per night.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

And you may need this to convert the co-ords. :wink:  

Dave


----------

